# The Good, the Bad, the Ugly!!



## ocsoswat (Mar 7, 2013)

Just sharing some things with you guys. I went plundering over the weekend in my old closet when I was a teenager. Guess what I found... 

1 Phoenix Gold MQ 430
1 PPI Art Seriest A204
1 PPI Art Series A300.2

Now here comes the good, the bad and the ugly!

PG mq430.. very good! Near mint!    

PPIs... bad and ugly all rolled into one! My stepdad needed closet space and moved them to his leaky shed about 8 years ago!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

AAAHHHH an MQ430, Love those amps.

Sorry to hear about the PPI's, that's a shame


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

You should open those PPIs up and see if the guts are dirty.

The outside grit looks cosmetic. A good cleaning may be all thats required.


----------



## ocsoswat (Mar 7, 2013)

I though about it.. but I know nothing at all about amp internals.. weird since I'm a self made computer tech lol

But I've never gotten into much soldering or cap / resistor work. I've offered up to someone on the forum who does a lot with the PPI Art series.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 4, 2011)

sad state they are.. externally atleast. 

too bad he didnt know how much they costed new.. he would of likely thought twice about chucking them into wet shed if he had known.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh My God!


----------



## hammondc (Feb 8, 2013)

Crack em open!


----------

